# Peltier-Element



## Keleg (10. Oktober 2011)

Hey, ich wollte meinen Prozessor mit einem Peltier kühlen, nun ist das Problem... "Wie kühle ich die Hitze weg?"
Das nächste Problem... "Kondenswasser?"


Es wäre echt geil, wenn ich meinen PC mit einem Peltier Kühlen könnte... -20°C am CPU für 100 Euro!!!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Oktober 2011)

mit ner wasserkühlung oder was noch leistungsfähigerem.


----------



## Superwip (10. Oktober 2011)

Wobei selbst mit einer WaKü fraglich ist, ob ein Peltier-Element bei der Abwärme heutiger CPUs nicht durch seine eigene Abwärme mehr schadet als nutzt (zumindest dürfte der Nutzen kleiner sein, als man auf den ersten Blick denkt)

Peltier Elemente, zumindest ausreichend leistungsfähige, fressen auch enorm viel Energie; wenn du im Alltag unter Raumtemperatur gehen willst ist eine "herkömmliche" gechillte WaKü oder im Extremfall eine KoKü sicher die effizientere Lösung; auch wenn die Anschaffungskosten viel höher sind kann sich das mittelfristig rechnen


----------



## General Quicksilver (10. Oktober 2011)

Keleg schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte meinen Prozessor mit einem Peltier  kühlen, nun ist das Problem... "Wie kühle ich die Hitze weg?"
> Das nächste Problem... "Kondenswasser?"



Also leider ist das dann doch nicht ganz so einfach, ein Peltierelement liefert entweder seine maximal mögliche Temperaturdifferenz bei 0W gepumpter Wärmeenergie oder 0K Temperaturdifferenz bei seiner maximal möglichen Wärmemenge. Bei halber maximal möglicher Wärmemenge erreicht das Peltierelement auch nur die halbe maximale Temperaturdifferenz. Ein Beispiel: Ein 100W (Kälteleistung) Peltier pumpt 50W Wärme von der kalten auf die warme Seite. Angenommen das Peltier erreicht maximal eine Temperaturdifferenz von 60K im Leerlauf, hat das zur Folge, das bei den gepumpten 50W nur noch eine Temperaturdifferenz von 30K erreicht wird. Wenn das Peltier einen Wirkungsgrad von 0,5 aufweist, benötigt es 200W elektrische Leistung um die 100W Kälteleistung bereitzustellen. Die abzuführende Wärmemenge ist die Summe aus der gepumpten Wärmemenge und der Verlustleistung des Peltier, also im Beispiel 250W.



Keleg schrieb:


> Es wäre echt geil, wenn ich meinen PC mit einem Peltier Kühlen könnte... -20°C am CPU für 100 Euro!!!



Leider fallen neben dem Peltier aber auch noch Kosten für die Kühlung des Peltier anfallen, da ein sehr leistungsfähiges Wärmeabfuhrsystem benötigt wird. Denn die warme Seite des Peltier muss möglichst nahe an die Raumtemperatur gekühlt werden, denn jedes °C mehr ist auch ein °C mehr auf der kalten Seite des Peltier.



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> mit ner wasserkühlung oder was noch leistungsfähigerem.



Ein leistungsstarker Chiller/ leistungsstarke Kompressorkühlung um das Peltierelement zu kühlen fürt zwar zu tieferen Temperaturen auf der kalten Seite des Peltier.



Superwip schrieb:


> Wobei selbst mit einer WaKü fraglich ist, ob ein Peltier-Element bei der Abwärme heutiger CPUs nicht durch seine eigene Abwärme mehr schadet als nutzt (zumindest dürfte der Nutzen kleiner sein, als man auf den ersten Blick denkt)


 
Das größte Problem dürfte es sein die Wärme vom Peltier abzuführen ohne dabei eine große Temperaturdifferenz entstehen zu lassen, denn angenommen man verwendet ein richtig dickes Peltier zusammen mit einer stark übertakteten CPU, die auch im Normalzustand eine hohe Verlustlestung besitzt, können das schon mehr als 1KW abzuführende Wärme werden. Eventuell würde es hier besser sein mehrere kleinere Peltierelemente zu verwenden und diese beispielsweise durch einen Kühlmittelkreislauf mit der CPU zu verbinden (von Vorteil wäre da auch, das kleinere Peltierelemente in der Regel einen etwas besseren Wirkungsgrad aufweisen als die ganz dicken Peltiere und das auch eine höhere Kälteleistung realisierbar ist [= höhere erreichte Temperaturdifferenz unter Last]).



Superwip schrieb:


> Peltier Elemente, zumindest ausreichend leistungsfähige, fressen auch enorm viel Energie; wenn du im Alltag unter Raumtemperatur gehen willst ist eine "herkömmliche" gechillte WaKü oder im Extremfall eine KoKü sicher die effizientere Lösung; auch wenn die Anschaffungskosten viel höher sind kann sich das mittelfristig rechnen



Damit hast du recht, die aufgenommene elektrische Leistung der Peltierelemente übersteigt stets deren abgegebene Kälteleistung. Hingegen kann eine entsprechend ausgelegte Kompressorkühlung durchaus mehr Kälteleistung abgeben als elektrische Leistung aufnehmen. Das ist möglich, da das eigentliche Ergebnis der Kompressorkühlung die von ihr erzeugte Abwärme ist und nicht die Kälteleistung, sondern die Abwärme setzt sich aus (aufgenommener elektrischer Leistung + aufgenommene Wärmemenge) - Verluste zusammen. Für Peltiere gilt im Grunde das gleiche,. Verluste können z.B.: Strömungsverluste des Kältemittels, erzeugte Magnetfelder usw. sein.

Die Kosten für einen Chiller sind warscheinlich gar nicht mal so viel höher wie für ein entsprechend dimensionierten Peltierchiller, da wie bereits erwähnt neben den Peltierelementen auch einiges an weiteren Komponennten erforderlich ist, wie z.B.: die starke Wasserkühlung der Peltierelemente, die / das Hochleistungsnetzteil für die Peltierelemente, gegebennenfalls eine Regelung für die Peltierelemente usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2011)

Die Kombination aus Chiller/Kompressor und Peltier ist imho komplett nutzlos, wenn man nicht gerade eine grandios überdimensionierte Single-Stage rumstehen hat. Aber sonst sind Pelztiere einfach zu ineffektiv, wenn man ausgehend von einer Kompressor-direkt-Kühlung die Kompressorleistung so stark steigert, dass er die zusätzliche Abwärme des Peltiers abführen kann, dann dürfte der Aufwand größer sein, als die maximal erreichbare Temperaturdifferenz der Kompressorlösung auf das Niveau zu steigern, das Kompressor+Peltier schaffen. Vielleicht gibt es eine winzige Lücke in Bereichen, die mit einer Single-Stage kaum zu erreichen sind, wo eine Dual-Stage ähnlicher Temperatur wie die Peltierkombi aber teurer wäre. Aber ich glaube nicht so recht dran - die Stromversorgung fürs Peltier kommt ja auch noch auf die Rechnung.

Bei relativ geringen Leistungen kann man ein Peltier nehmen, um Tests zu machen. Aber bei heutigen CPUs/GPUs gibt es imho keine sinnvolle Einsatzmöglichkeit. Um die Temperaturen so stark abzusenken, dass wesentlich besseres OC möglich wird, müsste man schon mindestens zwei Kaskadieren und mit OC sprengt man dann schnell die kW-Marke an Abwärme. Da bekommt mit längerfristig tragbaren Methoden nicht mehr an die Luft abgegeben. Kurzfristig kann man natürlich einfach einen Wasserkühler mit nem 100l Fass kombinieren. Nur: Kurzfristig kann man auch einfach direkt DIce nehmen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (16. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Kombination aus Chiller/Kompressor und Peltier ist imho komplett nutzlos, wenn man nicht gerade eine grandios überdimensionierte Single-Stage rumstehen hat. Aber sonst sind Pelztiere einfach zu ineffektiv, wenn man ausgehend von einer Kompressor-direkt-Kühlung die Kompressorleistung so stark steigert, dass er die zusätzliche Abwärme des Peltiers abführen kann, dann dürfte der Aufwand größer sein, als die maximal erreichbare Temperaturdifferenz der Kompressorlösung auf das Niveau zu steigern, das Kompressor+Peltier schaffen. Vielleicht gibt es eine winzige Lücke in Bereichen, die mit einer Single-Stage kaum zu erreichen sind, wo eine Dual-Stage ähnlicher Temperatur wie die Peltierkombi aber teurer wäre. Aber ich glaube nicht so recht dran - die Stromversorgung fürs Peltier kommt ja auch noch auf die Rechnung.
> 
> Bei relativ geringen Leistungen kann man ein Peltier nehmen, um Tests zu machen. Aber bei heutigen CPUs/GPUs gibt es imho keine sinnvolle Einsatzmöglichkeit. Um die Temperaturen so stark abzusenken, dass wesentlich besseres OC möglich wird, müsste man schon mindestens zwei Kaskadieren und mit OC sprengt man dann schnell die kW-Marke an Abwärme. Da bekommt mit längerfristig tragbaren Methoden nicht mehr an die Luft abgegeben. Kurzfristig kann man natürlich einfach einen Wasserkühler mit nem 100l Fass kombinieren. Nur: Kurzfristig kann man auch einfach direkt DIce nehmen.



Naja, komplett nutzlos wäre eine Peltier - Chiller Kombi nicht, es kommt halt drauf an, was damit gemacht werden soll (aber für CPU - Kühlung ists nicht gerade die 1. Wahl, da hast du recht). Sinnvoll wäre es z.B. mit so etwas eventuell einen Sensor zu kühlen, da mit der Kombi ähnlich tiefe Temperaturen wie mit einer 2-stufigen erreichbar wären (je nach verwendetem Kältemittel), aber das Kühlmittel mit z.B.: -30°C noch wesentlich einfacher zu hanhaben ist wie mit -80°C. Theoretisch könnte man damit dann tolle rauscharme Langzeitbelichtungen durchführen, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle mit andreren Problemen .
Ich habe ursprünglich eher an einen Chiller gedacht, der die Wassertemperatur eher auf Raumtemperatur hält, aber die Abwärme aufgrund der höheren Temperaturdifferenz einfacher entsorgt werden kann. Aber wahnsinn ist das sowieso, es geht da eher darum technisch/theoretisch machbar, als sinnvoll. 
Mehrstufige Hochleistungspeltierkühlungen sind wohl auch diesem Bereich zuzuoordnen , da du schon für eine 1-Stufige CPU - Kühlung mit relativ hoher Temperaturdifferenz unter Vollast in den Kilowattbereich bei der Abwärme vorstoßen dürftest...., z.B. würde ein Peltirchiller der 400W bei einer Temperaturdifferenz von 45K ja bereits 1,6KW maximale Kälteleistung bräuchte, also etwa 3,2KW elektrisch aufnehmen würde und damit auf der warmen Seite 3,6 KW Wärme bei Last abzuführen sind. Für die 2. Stufe könnte man im Beispiel die Leistungswerte mit 10 multiplizieren, so das der fertige Peltierchiller dann für 400W abzuführende Wärme bei 90K Temperaturdifferenz bereits 35,2KW elektrische Energie aufnehmen würde und es ca 36KW Wärme abzuleiten wären.
Damit würde die Wassertemperatur im 100l Faß teoretisch alle 11,67s um 1°C ansteigen, ausgehend von 2°C Starttemperatur dürfte das Wasser nach etwas mehr als 15min kochen....
Wobei bei dem dafür nötigen Aufwand und den zu erwartenden Kosten, könnte man bestimmt auch einiges an LN2 beschaffen  bei wohl deutlich besseren OC Ergebnissen....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2011)

Auch bei Sensoren&Co würde ich die Sache nicht unbedingt anders betrachten. Es mag einen schmalen Bereich geben, in dem ein Kompressor für die erste Stufe einfach zu aufwendig wäre, weil so wenig Leistung anfällt, ein Peltier für die zweite aber schon als zu ineffizient betrachtet wird. Aber wenn ich mir angucke, in welcher Bandbreite Kompressoren und Peltiers verfügbar ist, sollte die Lücke zwischen Peltier/Peltier und Kompressor/Kompressor Kaskadierung wirklich winzig sein. Damit bleiben im Prinzip Anwendungen, wo Kompressoren allgemein keinen Sinn machen (zu wenig Wärme, exaktestes Regelung nötig, keine Mechanik gewünscht, Kompaktheit,... - also Sensoren, Laser etc) und Anwendungen, bei denen wirklich Wärme abzuführen ist und die eine Kompressorkaskade benötigen.
Der imho einzige Sonderfall (den ich ja andeutete): Man hat als Mittelklasse-OCer sowieso eine 200/300 W Single-Stage rumstehen und will mit einem <40-60 W Chip mal eben unter die -50/60°C (je nach Abstimmung auch anders). Da ist ein Peltier ne bequeme Option. Aber wer übertaktet heute noch 40 W CPUs so extrem?

Zu deiner Rechnung:
Halte ich für einen doch sehr extremen Fall. 400 W bei Temperaturen im unteren zweistelligen sind afaik doch schon recht viel und die (In-)Effizienz von Faktor 8 in der ersten bzw. Faktor 10 in der zweiten Stufe ist auch happig. In einem 300W -> 1800 W -> 8800 W Szenario sollte man eigentlich schon recht viel machen können und das 10-15 Minuten lang bei brauchbaren Temperaturen. Da nur die Zeit zählt, wo tatsächlich auch die volle Last abgefragt wird, würde ich mal auf ne Stunde Bastelei tippen. Und notfalls legst du einen Schlauch vom Wasserhahn 
Aber wie gesagt: Ne kleine Schachtel Trockeneis hat genau den gleichen Effekt und erscheint irgendwie praktischer.


----------



## General Quicksilver (16. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch bei Sensoren&Co würde ich die Sache nicht unbedingt anders betrachten. Es mag einen schmalen Bereich geben, in dem ein Kompressor für die erste Stufe einfach zu aufwendig wäre, weil so wenig Leistung anfällt, ein Peltier für die zweite aber schon als zu ineffizient betrachtet wird. Aber wenn ich mir angucke, in welcher Bandbreite Kompressoren und Peltiers verfügbar ist, sollte die Lücke zwischen Peltier/Peltier und Kompressor/Kompressor Kaskadierung wirklich winzig sein. Damit bleiben im Prinzip Anwendungen, wo Kompressoren allgemein keinen Sinn machen (zu wenig Wärme, exaktestes Regelung nötig, keine Mechanik gewünscht, Kompaktheit,... - also Sensoren, Laser etc) und Anwendungen, bei denen wirklich Wärme abzuführen ist und die eine Kompressorkaskade benötigen.
> Der imho einzige Sonderfall (den ich ja andeutete): Man hat als Mittelklasse-OCer sowieso eine 200/300 W Single-Stage rumstehen und will mit einem <40-60 W Chip mal eben unter die -50/60°C (je nach Abstimmung auch anders). Da ist ein Peltier ne bequeme Option. Aber wer übertaktet heute noch 40 W CPUs so extrem?



Sehe ich nicht so: Beispiel für Sensorkühlung: Abwärme des Sensors ca.: 5W; 50W Peltier --> ca.: 55 K Temperaturdifferenz über das Peltier; dieses hat eine geringe Baugröße und ein geringes Gewicht. Die warme Seite des Peltier wird mit einer Flüssigkeitskühlung gekühlt. Die Kühlflüssigkeit wir mittels Chiller auf -30°C gekühlt (bei ca.: 105W Last) --> Sensortemperatur -85°C bei z.B. 25°C Umgebungstemperatur --> 110K Temperaturdifferenz bei 5W Last. Um das mit Peltieren hinzubekommen muss es wohl schon 3-stufig werden, da beide Elemente bei 2stufig schon ziemlich im oberen Bereich laufen müssten. Erste Stufe übernehmen wir mal im Beispiel, für die 2. wäre dann eine ähnliche Dimensionierung gegeben, also 105W sind zu kühlen was dann etwa 1KW Kälteleistung, also 2 KW elektrisch benötigen würde.... Ein 2 stufiger Chiller dürfte aber wesentlich komplexer und teurer sein, als die Hybridkühlung, zumal es wohl auch nicht ganz leicht sein dürfte das -80°C kalte Kühlmittel zum Sensor zu pumpen (den eine direkte Kühlung mittels Evaporator wäre Problematisch wegen des Gewichtes / der Beweglichkeit / Transport). Wie du bereits erwähnt hast, wäre auch dann die Temperaturregelung mit dem Peltier einfacher zu justieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu deiner Rechnung:
> Halte ich für einen doch sehr extremen Fall. 400 W bei Temperaturen im unteren zweistelligen sind afaik doch schon recht viel und die (In-)Effizienz von Faktor 8 in der ersten bzw. Faktor 10 in der zweiten Stufe ist auch happig. In einem 300W -> 1800 W -> 8800 W Szenario sollte man eigentlich schon recht viel machen können und das 10-15 Minuten lang bei brauchbaren Temperaturen. Da nur die Zeit zählt, wo tatsächlich auch die volle Last abgefragt wird, würde ich mal auf ne Stunde Bastelei tippen. Und notfalls legst du einen Schlauch vom Wasserhahn
> Aber wie gesagt: Ne kleine Schachtel Trockeneis hat genau den gleichen Effekt und erscheint irgendwie praktischer.


 
Das Problem dabei ist aber, das die gantze Konstruktion ab der 2. Stufe mehr oder weniger unabhängig von der tatsächlichen Last in der 1. Stufe wird, da der Löwenanteil der abzuführenden Last ja bereits durch die Peltierelemente der 1. Stufe erzeugt wird. Im angedachten Beispiel wohl um 20 -25K. Wenn das über die gesammte Anlage ausgeregelt werden würde, wäre da bestimmt einiges Einsparpotential verhanden, allerdings schätze ich mal, das das immernoch im mittleren 1-stelligen Kilowattbereich landen dürfte* Da selbst bei 0-Last der 1. Stufe die 2. Stufe zu einem gewissen Grad laufen muss um Temperaturdifferenz zu ermöglichen die die maximale Temperaturdifferenz eines einzellnen Elementes übersteigen. Einzig wenn die 2. Stufe nur noch dafür sorgt, dass die Temperatur über dieser nicht ansteigt ließe sich dass dann in einen halbwegsbrauchbaren Idlezustand versetzen...

*ausgehend von meinem Beispiel 

Rechnen wir mal in deinem Beispiel mit guten Elementen: 1. Stufe: elektrische Leistungsaufnahme = 1800W-300W=1500W; Wirkungsgrad = 0,6; maximale Temperaturdifferenz 72K --> 900W Kälteleistung, 300W abzuführende Wärme: Delta T = (1-(300W/900W))*72K = 48K
2. Stufe: elektrische Leistung: 8800W - 1800W = 7000W; Wirkungsgrad = 0,6, maximale Temperaturdifferenz 72; --> 4200W Kälteleistung, 1800W abzuführende Wärme: Delta T = (1-(1800W/4200W))*72K = 41K;
Gesammt = 89K Temperaturdifferenz

Ich bin von anderen Peltierparametern ausgegangen: Wirkungsgrad = 0,5 (nicht unüblich bei Hochleistungspeltieren) und einer maximalen Temperaturdifferenz von 60K. da die im Datenblatt im Vakuum gemessen wird. Außerdem berücksichtigt die Rechnung nicht die Verluste an den Wärmeübergangen Peltier --> Kühlflüssigkeit, was bei den von mir hypotetisch eingesetzten Peltierelementen bei 450W Abwärme auf der warmen Seite auch nicht unerheblich sein dürfte (50W [gepumpt bei 200W Kälteleistung] bei 400W elektrischer Leistungsaufnahme) + Verlustleistung der Pumpen + Übertragungsverluste auf den Leitungen. Bei der 2. Stufe hatte ich keine Lust gehabt das nochmal anzupassen, deshalb einfach ne 0 anhängen.  Jedenfalls habe ich da auch einfach mal so pauschal die Temperaturdifferenz auf 60K festgesetzt und den Wirkungsgrad auf 0,5 (auch auf der Grundlage, das billige Hochleistungselemente auch nicht so toll sind wie hochwertige und das der Rest des Chillers auch nicht aus den jeweils hochwertigsten Komponennten besteht). Hinzukommen würden dann noch die Verluste für die Stromversorgung kommen. Als Kühlung der warmen Seite  der 2. Stufe bin ich von vielen mit Hochleistungslüftern bestückten Radiatoren ausgegangen. (Um den Durchfluss nicht zu gering werden zu lassen würden die Peltierelemente der 2. Stufe in kleinen Gruppen jeweils in eine Wasserkühlung eingebunden werden, deren Auslegung gegen 5K über Raumtemperatur tendieren sollte. Zugegeben, ich habe alles recht großzugig bemessen , da das alles aber eh hypotetisch ist, ists ja Wurst, im Zweifel steigt die erreichte Temperaturdiffernz halt etwas. Nachbauen wird das wohl eh keiner, den die Kosten dürften wohl im 2 stelligen K Bereich enden... (Da bekommt man viele Liter LN2 dafür und hat sicherlich mehr davon...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2011)

sag ich ja 

Bezüglich der last-unabhängigen Leistung: Wer ernsthaft eine Stromversorgung der 10 kW-Klasse ungeregelt dahinstellt, ist selbst schuld. Man muss ja nicht präzise auf eine Zieltemperatur regeln, aber eine Drosselung im Teillastbereich sollte nun wirklich kein Problem sein. Bautechnisch wäre eine Trennung beider Stufen mit einem Flüssigkeitskreislauf eh kaum zu vermeiden, da hat man dann genug Puffer, um die zweite Stufe einfach zeitweilig komplett abzuschalten.


----------

